# Lifetime Cutlery: Old Homestead



## algavinn

The Lifetime Cutlery: Old Homestead knife line is the set that I have to practice sharpening on. They appear to be likely 10-20+ years old, but beyond that I really don't know anything about them,. and when searching for them online am really only finding sites selling replacement items for their silverware and what not.

Is anyone able to tell me something about these knives? I have had some difficulty sharpening them so far, as they all seem to have uneven bevels, and I'm just not drawing a burr (granted I have never tried to sharpen a knife prior to tonight). I actually like the weighting, balance, and ergonomics, so I can actually see myself using these once I get them to a serviceable edge (Which is a long ways off...I dont think a honing steel was even used with these, even though one was present).


----------



## phatch

Don't stress about how good they are or not. For your purposes, they sound like a good training set. 

I think it's been mentioned to you already, but take a black permanent marker to those bevels and try your hand at sharpening. What remains after a sharpening stroke will show you where it's off and help you refine the bevel. Further, when you get the bevel set, the marker trick helps you learn the angle as you'll clean off the marker evenly with your proper stroke.


----------



## boar_d_laze

What are you doing to determine if you've pulled a wire (aka burr)?

BDL


----------



## algavinn

I'm not concerned with the quality of the knives as far as them being practice knives, I just want to know more about them and the steel they use for after they're sharpened and ready to use. I am also wondering what angle the blade will be able to sustain.

I did start with marker on it, but I need to get my hands on something that isnt just green highlighter  doesnt really do the trick.


I was feeling the edges with my thumb for the burr.


----------



## cobweb

We bought our set in 1981 at service merchandise. I do nit know any more than that. Our set is still servicing our needs to this day.


----------



## chrislehrer

Hmm. What's your stone, and what's your procedure?

You should be able to draw a burr on any knife pretty fast if you use a strong angle. If not, you've got the wrong stone, the wrong technique, or the wrong angle. But you might have it all right -- and previous folks have used the wrong angle and ground you out of their league, in which case you need a different stone....

Anyway, can you amplify?


----------



## hammackmb

My lifetime has run out on mine. I need replacements, but I guess they are not free.... Any suggestions?


----------



## knifesavers

hammackmb said:


> My lifetime has run out on mine. I need replacements, but I guess they are not free.... Any suggestions?


Thrift stores or Ebay. I have found zero info on who made them but Carvel Hall had knives that are damn near a dead match for them other than the logo and the Carvels had better wood. Probably made in the same Japanese factory

I see lots of them in thrift stores and seldom are they beyond redemption. What has given out on yours? Ground way down, loose handles, significant damage or other?

Jim


----------



## boar_d_laze

> My lifetime has run out on mine. I need replacements, but I guess they are not free.... Any suggestions?


Buy other, better knives.

BDL


----------



## knifesavers

boar_d_laze said:


> Buy other, better knives.
> 
> BDL


Well there is always that. 

Jim


----------



## ellen potter

if these knives are lifetime cutlery then there should be a place to get replacements like Craftsmen was doing with their lifetime warrenties on tools bought at Sears. you took any tool rusted or broke to them got  a new one to replace it. a friend  gave us the block and about 8 pieces with it, now to replace and sharpen a few. sorry never sharpened in my life, where can i learn


----------



## chrislehrer

Ellen Potter said:


> sorry never sharpened in my life, where can i learn


No need to be sorry. Anyone can learn, and it's not hard. There are a number of threads around here that explain elementary sharpening, but I think your best bet is to pick up a copy of Chad Ward's _An Edge In the Kitchen_. You can get it very cheap as an e-book, too. He explains absolutely everything you need to know to get sharpening with confidence.


----------



## personaoffire

Okay so after a long drawn out process of asking around I have an idea of what these are.

My mother gave these knives to me when I got my first apartment and I always used them as my junk/throw around knives. Until about a month ago I was bored at home and decided to refurbish this sucker. I had to ask her though where she got them as I'm a Japanese knife enthusiast/owner.

Turns out the knives were my grandmothers, and my mother knows for a fact that she got them before my mother was in high school, putting the knives age at about 35 years at least.

"this is good Japanese steel, really good steel." I thought to myself as I prepped it for a brand new edge, handle and polish.

Let's just say after about 5-6 hours of work I have a knife worthy of any stainless knife you can grow at it. I have a pair of Henkel's and Wusthof, and it's still the baddest of the bunch. With proper honing and sharpening with a little love, this is a great knife especially for the low low cost of free.

Mind you its no Kikuichi, or a shun, but this is a good knife by far.


----------



## galley swiller

PersonaOfFire, normally I would say, "Welcome to ChefTalk", but your post left me scratching my head.

We have no idea of what type, or brand of knife you are referring to.  We have nothing that tells us anything, other than you are proud of restoring a knife probably older than you (ca. 1980).

And how that relates to the previous posts in this thread is beyond my comprehension.

GS


----------



## rick alan

GS, I believe some things are just meant to remain a mystery.


----------



## fratmor

I got these knives back in 1980 when I got married. I have used them everyday. They have certainly served me well. I chef knife handle is becoming loose. I would like to replace it but cant find any information on where to go. Im thinking the company may be long gone.


----------



## mama kline

I was looking to see if these knives are still being made. I suppose it may have been 1980 or earlier, perhaps 1978 when I purchased them. They have been excellent kitchen knives for my purpose. Tonight I seasoned the wooden handles with EVOO. 40 years and sit in my hand like a glove. So, I suppose they aren't made anymore. Lifetime is correct.


----------

